# Vincent 1950's V Twin 998cc



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 18, 2016)

Interesting..... & cool!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Filmonger, thanks for starting this thread and and your comment. The bike rides well and is a lot lighter than my Whizzers. At the same time Vincent was selling the "world's fastest production motorcycle" they were offering this little clip on motor and, with the exception of the Rapide, nothing in between.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 13, 2016)

Great ride.


----------

